
Reverse turing test as an actual game: SpyParty - Tomte
http://www.spyparty.com/
======
dannymullan
I'll review your project/ app/ startup live on periscope. I know stuffs about
things so... post what you're working on and I'll try it out/ test it live :D.

Periscope username: dannymullan Streaming info: 2:30pm-4:30pm CST. Twitter:
DanE_Beats

